# Good fragrance oil supplier in the UK



## Adema (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have been so lost since the Scent Works closed down that I almost stopped making soap (dramatic I know )but now I am travelling to the UK and was wondering if somebody here knows of a good supplier there and maybe point me in the direction of some "to die for" fragrance oils


----------



## powderpink (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't have *that* much experience with UK FO suppliers, 
but I know there is Gracefruit (tried one scent that was pretty good I think it was called frosted tree) and Sensory Perfection (you can find some reviews in german/french sprinkled around the net).

Sensory perfection has a TON of scents. Rhubarb, driftwood, fire roasted marshmallows..you name it. 
I ordered some sensory perfection scents a few years ago, but they were quite a let down. I liked a few of them but  most smelled very cheap, not all of them have been tested for soap, some are missing info (e.g. is it suitable for soaping/bath stuff/cosmetics etc. ). because if this I'm still debating whether I'd order again. So it's kind of hit and miss and I'd advise you to look up reviews.
They do sell lush dupes, though.

I really hope more people will chime in as I'm kind of curious too!


----------



## Adema (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you for the reply  I am also curious about scentperfique, I am ordering a few from them and will definitely post back on how they will work out for me.


----------



## powderpink (Sep 7, 2016)

I never heard of scent perfique before!

Thanks for letting me know, I might have to try them myself!
 (though my bankaccount will weep)

Hope you'll get some nice scents from there.


----------



## GrecianPrincess (Nov 13, 2017)

I have seen Scent Perfique and they have some really nice complex fragrances, the downside is that i don't think many people have heard of them before, as there are not very many reviews. Also they dont provide any information about Acceleration, Ricing or Scent Retention. I was recommended Sensory Perfection from a friend and they have some really nice scents, but looking at prices they are quite high and then VAT is added, so it is like purchasing from BrambleBerry or NaturesGarden (who are so much cheaper than UK prices) and paying the import fee, apart from the £8 handling fee. 
So that put me off from ordering anything from them.
If anyone can recommend a good supplier for fragrances for making CP soap and MP - that would be amazing!


----------



## Relle (Nov 13, 2017)

Grecian Princess - This is an old thread, the OP probably won't see your answer.


----------



## GrecianPrincess (Nov 13, 2017)

Relle - thank you, can you direct me to a more up to date post or do you know the best suppliers for fragrances, essentials, oils, butters etc


----------



## Relle (Nov 14, 2017)

If you look in the shopping Recs section other people have posted about suppliers in the UK, you will just have to scroll back and read. Other than that do a Google.


----------



## GrecianPrincess (Nov 15, 2017)

Relief, how I can write my own thread for people to reply to?


----------



## Relle (Nov 15, 2017)

GrecianPrincess said:


> Relief, how I can write my own thread for people to reply to?



You already have.


----------

